# Chanting Corpse Cemetery and Cathedral - 2014



## gma

Cathedral progress this year - heading down the driveway.




























2014 Walk-throug video with stills


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## chefcat

Wow, that is really wonderful.


----------



## Gweede

This is freaking amazing! I would love to see it on Halloween night!


----------



## IMU

Wonderful work.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Wow! That is amazing!


----------



## deadSusan

Excellent work.


----------



## [email protected]

Wow. Work that beautiful should be year-round. I'd be so sad to put it away!


----------



## Hairazor

Well I have no words for how great this is. I, like Gweede, would love to see this on Halloween


----------



## gma

Thanks guys! We've been working hard, but enjoying it all. if you're in the DFW area and would like to come by, PM me for the address.


----------



## FoolishMortal42

That looks great! Please post pics of the finished set up. The detail is amazing!


----------



## Kraken

Amazing work....and great WRX/STI....have the same one!


----------



## jdubbya

Makes my carved pumpkins seem rather insignificant! LOL~
Very impressive! Also looking forward to the night pics.


----------



## ATLfun

Your set-up is truly theme park quality. Thank god I don't leave near you, or I would have to concentrate on Christmas instead.


----------



## heresjohnny

Just WOW


----------



## Haunt2530

Wow that is professional quality!


----------



## Spooky1

Wow, that looks beautiful!


----------



## Sofaman

Man i cant wait to see more...give us more photos, please!
Love It!


----------



## gma

Updated first post with walk-though video including stills. Enjoy, and thanks for watching!

Time for some sleep...
Gene


----------



## booberry crunch

Holy crow! Gorgeous!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Totally amazing and alot of work. Wish I could see it in person.


----------



## matrixmom

Bravo!!!


----------



## risingcorpses

THIS is REALLY GREAT work. Keep it up.


----------



## Grimm Pickins

I was eagerly awaiting your video and I totally missed it 4 weeks ago in the rush of Halloween aftershock. Now, I saw it... and I'm absolutely floored. The structure itself is immense, to say the least. With your population of ghoulies and 'fire and ice' lights, it is completely stunning. 

The more I hang around these haunted parts, the less I feel that I will ever get to where I want to be. But rather than getting depressed, I get inspired. Everyone around here makes sure that we can't rest on our laurels. Thank you for doing this.

Grimm


----------



## gma

Thanks for the encouragement. Glad I can provide some inspiration, as I am inspired by so many people here on the forum. My favorite joke at Halloween is, when people ask me how long it took to put up the display, I say "thirteen years." Absolutely true.


----------



## kaybee rox

I wish I had the space to make such massive props! Nice work!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

This looks very nice. The color choices are well done, as well


----------



## WingThing

I am so jealous. Wow! Great work.


----------



## TheDarkestHour

Wow, this is amazing!! Great job! Do you charge anything for your this?


----------



## Gweede

Thanks GMA for adding your night video. This is truly beautiful work! I love everything about your display, especially that it is not full of gore! You have invested so much time, and thought into your display. I am sure you get a wonderful turnout each year. I can't wait to see what else you come up with next! Thanks for sharing your work with us!


----------



## jdubbya

Holy Moly! I hadn't revisited this and seen the stills and night video. Mind blowing detail! The structure is beyond amazing, coupled with the lighting and effects just puts it in a league of it's own. Stunning!!


----------



## punkineater

Suuhweet!!!


----------



## Corbindallas83

*Amazing*

I'd love to know if you saved the plans on how you built that. I'm making something similar for a theatre set. 
Also your painting techniques. How'd you make it look so real?


----------



## Acid PopTart

Absolutely astounding!


----------

